# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Продам Eltronic 20-36 fire box 1400 минск беспроводную колонку 1400 ватт с радиомикрофоном

## 8-044-791-08-41

Продам Eltronic 20-36 fire box 1400 минск беспроводную колонку 1400 ватт с радиомикрофоном

тел 80298836914

----------

